# Ashleigh Barty, #1 world's Woman Tennis Player retires



## moviequeen1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Ashleigh Barty who is Australian& the world's #1 woman tennis player, has retired from playing tennis at age 27 which has stunned the tennis world
In a interview she said, her main goal was to win Australian Open which she did last month,has nothing else more to prove to herself,doesn't have the desire to continue playing,wants to persue other things She is also the defending Wimbledon champion
Good for her, glad she is  happy with her decision,at least she knows there is more to life than playing tennis


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 24, 2022)

I don't follow tennis, so I have never heard her name. If she is retiring at 27, she must have a good investment advisor. Grin. JimB.


----------

